# Parking in Phoenix Park: Is it safe or possible?



## Newbie! (28 Nov 2010)

I have to attend for jusry service in the criminal courts in mid December and am just wondering if its safe or possible to park in the phoenix park? thanks.


----------



## kieran160 (28 Nov 2010)

i usually park there without any problems, free parking and close to courts complex! you might have a bit of a walk doh, any day i have looked for parking at court time i have got parking around the zoo.


----------



## Newbie! (28 Nov 2010)

Thanks Kieran, that sort of walk sounds fine.
thanks.


----------



## michaelm (30 Nov 2010)

You could consider parking at [broken link removed] which is open from 10:00 - 17:00 Tuesday through Saturday.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Nov 2010)

I was dropping someone off at the Zoo one morning recently and saw cars being clamped.  Are there certain areas that are ok to park?


----------



## Towger (30 Nov 2010)

About 4 years ago I had my car stolen (during the day) and never seen again, it was parked on the road by the Garda HQ/Zoo.


----------



## Bob_tg (30 Nov 2010)

It's not the safest area.  Put your car in Heuston (paid parking) or the barracks....or even IMMA, at the far side of Heuston, if you are prepared to walk for 10-15 mins.


----------

